# Shortage of 10mL test?



## Iron1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey folks, quick question.

I just got back from the pharmacy for refilling my TRT script.

They gave me a 1mL, 200mg bottle of test.
For some of you, this would last less than a week.

I called them on this and they told me that they can't get 10mL bottles of test anymore.

Now, I would have no problem with this IF they allowed me to get 2000mg worth of it in 1mL bottles for the same price.
That's not the case. They're trying to charge me for each bottle. 
As a result, my TRT cost increased 10x today.

Has anyone ran into this horse sh*t before?


----------



## j2048b (Apr 9, 2015)

YUP! My insurance now only gives me 2-2ml vials every month and NO ITS NOT A SHORTAGE OF 10 ML VIALS THEY ARE FULL OF IT! It is an insurance thing AT LEAST IN MY SITUATION.... but my pharmacist told me if i hot the good rx coupon and paid out of pocket i can get the full 10 ml vial and send i. A reimbursement claim to my insurqnce so ill do that once im done with what i have AND I NOW GET PADOCK NOT WATSON

Where do u get it filled

If u can get a paper script go thru either aps pharmacy or empower pharmacy online! Or have the script faxed to one of those places

Aps and empower both are compounding pharmacies and its like $30 or so after insurance depending on ur cost.....


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 9, 2015)

Dude that's crazy and bullshit


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 9, 2015)

Exactly why I self trt


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 9, 2015)

I tell you what man, if my insurance company pulls that crap I'm going to self trt.


----------



## DF (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes Iron they are going to Fukn small vials... The assholes!  My brother had 2ml vials of script.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I called a few pharmacies and was finally able to get some info from a mom+pop store.

This is what I learned, the INSURANCE companies are doing frequent audits of pharmacies for controlled substances. Test is one. What they're doing is taking a look at your prescription vs the amount you're being prescribed.

In my case 1mL e2w, a 10mL bottle would last me 20 weeks. The insurance company apparently sees this as a huge risk for A.) Abuse and B.) Spoilage.
I'm thinking they're mostly concerned about the latter.

So, when they see that you've got a 20 week supply, they're refusing to fill that amount and only giving you enough for a few weeks. This is in an attempt to get you to shell out even MORE money for the same stuff. This is a move to line the pockets of the insurance companies. j2048b is right.

For what it's worth, the cost of my TRT just went up 900%.
900, ****ing percent.


----------



## DF (Apr 9, 2015)

May as well get yourself a vial of UGL.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 9, 2015)

That's insane my brother man, I'm hoping my insurance hasn't started that crap.

I just got my blood work taken, so we will see what my results are here soon.  

200mg biweekly is almost not enough for me, I'm dragging by the next shot


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 9, 2015)

My dr sends me my test in 20mls.


----------



## snake (Apr 9, 2015)

Ow man buddy, I have some research to do. Thanks for the heads up and if I come up with anything, I'll let you know.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 9, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Hey folks, quick question.
> 
> I just got back from the pharmacy for refilling my TRT script.
> 
> ...


Happened to me last time I went to pick up. I am pissed. They gave me 3ml. Tripled my cost.


----------



## Pounds (Apr 9, 2015)

Yea it sucks,  my last refill was 2 1ml vials.  And that's what my refill is also. I was getting 10ml for $68. Now I'm paying almost $15 per ml.  An UG vial may be the ticket. but I prefer the USA pharmacy grade.


----------



## Pounds (Apr 9, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> My dr sends me my test in 20mls.


 That's awesome. What's your cost?


----------



## snake (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok, a little research and I came up with this.

http://www.ashp.org/menu/DrugShortages/CurrentShortages/Bulletin.aspx?id=638

We need to get out ahead of this one men!


----------



## stonetag (Apr 10, 2015)

pounds said:


> that's awesome. What's your cost?



lol..............


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 10, 2015)

snake said:


> Ok, a little research and I came up with this.
> 
> http://www.ashp.org/menu/DrugShortages/CurrentShortages/Bulletin.aspx?id=638
> 
> We need to get out ahead of this one men!




Nice work snake. Very discouraging.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 10, 2015)

I call bullshit on their shortage, call me paranoid but it sounds like a conspiracy


----------



## snake (Apr 10, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I call bullshit on their shortage, call me paranoid but it sounds like a conspiracy



Paranoid means they are out to get you. You're wrong, they're out to get all of us.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 10, 2015)

I believe it

With all the beer bottles and whatever glass they make on a daily basis, they can't just fire up the machine and make more? 

It's not like they are hand blown


----------



## RustyShackelford (Apr 10, 2015)

My insurance will only allow me to have 1 month at a time. So I get 4-1ml vials per month for $10. When I filled it the first time my insurance hadn't approved it yet so I just paid for it and it ran around $65 for 10 ml Watson 
The only thing I like about the 1ml is that they always have 1.1 or 1.2 ml in them.


----------



## goincrzy (Apr 10, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> My dr sends me my test in 20mls.



We must have the same Dr!


----------



## grind4it (Apr 10, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> For what it's worth, the cost of my TRT just went up 900%.
> 900, ****ing percent.



lol, #thanksobama

Yea brotha, that sucks. I'm with Cobra, self TRT


----------



## j2048b (Apr 10, 2015)

DF said:


> May as well get yourself a vial of UGL.



Or pay ur measly $10 per month and sub with a bit o honey from a ugl.....


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 10, 2015)

I filled 10mls from Sun Pharm in March. Wonder if this is going to be a issue when I refill...


----------



## Paolos (Apr 10, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Exactly why I self trt



Yup when I started on TRT I went thru an Endo using insurance. First and second fill was 10 ml vials
and cheap (Like $30.00). Third refill was a 2 ml vial for the same price.

Said Fuk that and went thru anti aging clinic out  of Miami and was able to get 10 ml vials again
but cash pay only (no insurance). That was cool but expensive every 6 weeks.

Started self TRT a year after that as a matter of economics... Works for me and I never run low...Go figure!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 10, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Yup when I started on TRT I went thru an Endo using insurance. First and second fill was 10 ml vials
> and cheap (Like $30.00). Third refill was a 2 ml vial for the same price.
> 
> Said Fuk that and went thru anti aging clinic out  of Miami and was able to get 10 ml vials again
> ...



Lol

Its also very easy to do your own blood work so there is no reason, except paying to be legal, to not self trt. You just have to be responsible enough to know that you still need to get blood work


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 10, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Lol
> 
> Its also very easy to do your own blood work so there is no reason, except paying to be legal, to not self trt. You just have to be responsible enough to know that you still need to get blood work



Plus, you can be your own Doc. Cobra's TRT Doc prescribes him 2G of test and 2G of tren as TRT. He's got one hell of a Dr!


----------



## Paolos (Apr 10, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Plus, you can be your own Doc. Cobra's TRT Doc prescribes him 2G of test and 2G of tren as TRT. He's got one hell of a Dr!



Dr. Feel Good    I love that Doc!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Apr 10, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Plus, you can be your own Doc. Cobra's TRT Doc prescribes him 2G of test and 2G of tren as TRT. He's got one hell of a Dr!



I dont even inject anymore...i converted an insulin pump to a gear pump..mix up my own concentrated blends and pour them in. Only have to fill it up every 2 weeks.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 10, 2015)

A modern day Rambo


----------

